# NBC 33 Baton Rouge OTA Problem



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Does anyone else here pick up NBC 33-1 (WVLA) in Baton ROuge OTA? FOr the past several days I have been getting a popping sound accompanied by fuzzy greenish line (with each pop) every 5-10 seconds on this channel only. For the record, I receive HD locals OTA only but run them through my D* HR20-100. Unfortunately, it is nearly impossible for me to test the OTA directly to my TV because of the way I have everything set up. My D* box is in the attic and only an HDMI cable runs from the box to the TV in my living room. Also, my other OTA locals are working just fine. I've rebooted the box, adjusted my antenna, etc. but am still getting the popping. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this issue with this particular station as well.


----------



## i49mobile (Feb 1, 2007)

I live in Shreveport, but go to the AVSFORUM (avsforum.com) and do a search on Baton Rouge. You will tons of info. GO TIGERS !!!!


----------

